# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Twelve, June.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Last one!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm better push through this titan project, I have another 'Start Playing' box of skitarii that need to be painted up!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be going all out for this final month! What does that mean? Wait and see...


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So excited for this to start up again, so I can try and reclaim my lost honour from this year.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Starting out with a Manufactorum and then maybe more?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Let's end this year with a bang - I submit 2 Chaos Knights!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

2 Chaos Knights! Awesome sauce.

Unfortunately with my limited facilities, and time, I'm struggling to keep up, but I will at least submit my last entry, Kaptin Badrukk.
Going fancy this time and spending some quality time on one minature as my finale.










Finished!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Skitarii Vanguard Squad Delta-Xi, ready to destroy heretek and xenos vehicles with an array of Arc weaponry, supported by Auspex and Radium Carbines.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Yearly challenge and Nordicus Challenge: Done!

Knight 1:


Knight 2:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work you guys! Im assuming there will be a new challenge for next year?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is the promised Manufactorum. I'm sure I could spend more time on it but.....I don't wanna. These things are a bigger pain in the but than mass infantry.
Manufactorum
And just to follow up with one more thing is a Skitarii Ranger Alpha. That I converted with a Ruststalker transonic blade for a sweeter looking power sword. (Which is a pain to take out the "hand" holding it) and a phosphor serpenta for a sweeter looking pistol. And every Alpha needs a servo-skull following him around.
Ranger Alpha


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Unless VS get their shit together, I won't be bothering mate. It's been a ballache trying to post this message as it is.....


----------

